Ask HN: What is the best hardened GNU/Linux distro? - robschia
======
ramtatatam
`hardening` will depend on use case. I agree with such point of view, that
security is not what you install but more state of your mind. So it's always
people who are really being hacked rather than operating systems (of course
this is simplification but in my opinion not that far from truth). On one
security seminar presenter mentioned research that was pointing out that only
~30% of threats stopped on anti virus software, other 70% remained undetected
- that gives us some clues too :-)

I'm big fan of Arch Linux and that's what I'm using, even though they do not
yet fully adapt selinux nor grsec. The main reason I selected this
distribution is that you build your system from bottom up resulting in bare
minimum of running services, reducing plane of potential attack. Arch Linux
promotes knowledge about linux mechanics - and that results in people being
aware of bottlenecks and risks they may be taking.

------
vihangd
Qubes OS has to most hardened security oriented distribution out there.

